# Assembling a CPU



## omegagamer (Sep 1, 2008)

Assembling a CPU so wanted help regarding what is best for me
I have a budget of around 10k 
I will not buy a GPU
So please suggest some good configurations


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you mean assembling a CPU?
Do you mean assembling a PC?

If yes, what will you be using it for? (You wont be able to do much with a PC of that budget)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 2, 2008)

If you mean you want to buy a CPU then kindly post you system config please.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 2, 2008)

technically speaking, CPU means everything that's in the cabinet


----------



## pimpom (Sep 2, 2008)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ or 4400+  -- 2.5k
Gigabyte GA-M68SM-S2  or Asus M2N-VM DVI  -- 3k
1 GB/667 DDR2  -- 0.9k
Seagate SATA 250 GB HDD  -- 2.2k
Cabinet + PSU  -- 1.2k
Lite-on DVD-writer SATA  -- 1.2k

Total 11k. Prices are approximate.

There are cheaper and costlier motherboards, but the cheaper ones have lower onboard graphics and the costlier ones with better gfx fall outside your budget.


----------

